# Resolutions



## Blake Bowden (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's the status of the Propositions:

Resolution 1:Not Passed
Resolution 2: Not Passed
Resolution 3assed
Resolution 4:Not Passed
Resolution 5: Not Passed
Resolution 6:Not Passed
Resolution 7assed
Resolution 8:Not Passed
Resolution 9:Not Passed
Resolution 10:Tabled for 09
Resolution 11: Passed/Amended
Resolution 12: Not Passed
Resolution 13: Not Passed
Resolution 14: Passed
Resolution 15: Withdrawn
Resolution 16: Passed
Resolution 17: Withdrawn
Resolution 18: Withdrawn
Resolution 19: Passed
Resolution 20: Passed
Resolution 21: Passed
Resolution 22: Not Passed
Resolution 23: Passed (I think)


----------



## nick1368 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have never been to GL where all resoultions were done on Friday and the only thing to take care of Sat was GM Recommendations and Elections.
MWGM Griffin runs a tight ship and will be missed, but I know he is glad his year is concluding


----------



## Joey (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm somewhat upset that the Grand Masters Recommendation #2 passed.


----------



## JTM (Dec 6, 2008)

what was #2?  requiring officers to be able to open/close lodge?


----------



## Joey (Dec 6, 2008)

That would be the one.


----------



## JTM (Dec 6, 2008)

How come that is disappointing?


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 6, 2008)

I can see both sides of the spectrum, especially for the small rural lodges that may have only 10 actives, but if youre gonna have a ritual that separates you from other organizations, you really should know it, otherwise what are you therefor? and the only way of proving that you know it is with a cert. if you can learn the ea esoteric to be a mason, then you can learn how to open and close a lodge. if you really want it, then you can do it.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 6, 2008)

if I can learn the work in 3 months while having two full time jobs and going to school, then anyone can at least know enough to get the cert and open and close a lodge


----------



## Joey (Dec 6, 2008)

This is all true.... What I'm concerned about is these small rural lodges that only have a few people who are active..... Most of those guys are up in their 70's & 80's.... If they have to go get certified just to open & close a lodge then I've got a strong feeling that most of the rural lodges will be demising.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 6, 2008)

I had a long talk with two DI’s and like the Q&A in the three degrees the Lodge must be satisfied, will the DI can also be satisfied if the Brother is trying to do the work and the Lodge is short handed, who can fault the lodge?


----------



## JEbeling (Dec 6, 2008)

There is only one side.. ! the grandlodge committee on work.. thru their district instructors control who ever lodge in the state puts elects as worshipful master..? 

My only question is what if you install someone who has not be Certified..?


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 6, 2008)

the punishment has yet to be decided from what I understood


----------



## Joey (Dec 6, 2008)

Texas_Justice85 said:


> the punishment has yet to be decided from what I understood



That's absolutely true..... They don't have a clue on what to do..... That's exactly why PGM Harrison voiced opposition against it being passed.
And I must say from what I saw the vote was very close.... I think it should have been balloted on to see what the exact vote really was.


----------



## nick1368 (Dec 6, 2008)

I will be honest, I was surprised when I saw this recommendation.  I am currently serving at JW in my Blue Lodge and before I could be elected I had to sit down with our DI and open/close MM, FC, EA and Lodge of Sorrow plus be able to give the Tiler's Oath.   I just thought everyone did this.  To me part of the.....umm, I don't know how to put it in to words.. dang it!  The ritual part of opening/closing are just as important as the degrees...


----------



## Joey (Dec 6, 2008)

nick1368 said:


> I will be honest, I was surprised when I saw this recommendation.  I am currently serving at JW in my Blue Lodge and before I could be elected I had to sit down with our DI and open/close MM, FC, EA and Lodge of Sorrow plus be able to give the Tiler's Oath.   I just thought everyone did this.  To me part of the.....umm, I don't know how to put it in to words.. dang it!  The ritual part of opening/closing are just as important as the degrees...



I agree 100% with you on that..... But, can we really afford to have these rural lodges demise because of this new law change? I really hope they know what has been done.


----------



## nick1368 (Dec 6, 2008)

When I was told I had to get "certified".  I was really freaked out and thought there is NO way I am going to get this done in time.  But  its really nothing.  If you can close an EA, then you can close anything.  I think it sounds more intimidating that it actually is.  Of course, I would hope that no lodge suffers because of this change.   I left before they tiled for t the 2nd vote for GJW...who was elected?


----------



## Joey (Dec 6, 2008)

I believe that it was Bro. James Brumit


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 7, 2008)

Prop 2 didnt require the master to get a certification, just that he has to be able to open and close the lodge.  Splitting hairs maybe but there is a difference between a Class A, B, and C cert and being able to open and close the lodges.  As MWGM Griffin said at his conference this year, he is a big ritualist but he misses words.  The expectation isnt to be perfect, but to at least TRY to get it down.


----------



## js4253 (Dec 7, 2008)

I agree with Wyndell, I don't think you have to have a C certificate, just be able to open and close all 4 Lodges.  Whether the DI  will be hard nosed is another question.  Most of us strive for perfection, very few achieve it.


----------



## JEbeling (Dec 7, 2008)

this has nothing to do with making lodge officers better.. ! it has everything to do with the power of the committee on work and the district instructors.. ! when Rite Worshipful Tommy spoke about it, he was just trying to help.. ! BUT read the proposal.. its about control.. nothing more nothing less.. ! This is bad masonic law.. and a lot of brothern bought into the good old boy just try to help speach.. ? just don't understand this one..?


----------



## secretary561 (Dec 7, 2008)

I would be interested in hearing your thoughts on GM Recommendation #1.  I was against it as I felt it was removing all involvement by the local lodges in who receives assistance.  I would appreciate hearing your thoughts, whether you agree or disagree.


----------



## JTM (Dec 7, 2008)

i understand that... but really, if the lodge is only made up of 10 70+ yr olds that can't open a lodge... there are a number of problems that they are going to have...

hopefully someone's personal judgment would come into play and let that one go.  but when it comes to the "average" lodge, the officers should be able to open a lodge.


----------



## JEbeling (Dec 8, 2008)

Whoa.. ! I though we were about meeting on the level..? are some at a little higher level then others.. ! are you saying the 70 year olds should just stay home..? because thats whats going to happen.. ! wonder why we have lodges with 100-200 members and can't get 8-9 to show up for a meeting..? thinks its because they don't open and close perfect..? or you think maybe they don't feel welcome...? 

understand brothern these brothern don't HAVE to come to lodge..? in most cases they are just trying to keep some of the older lodges open..? what message have we told them.. ? we don't care .. ! if your not perfect your out of here..? close it..?


----------



## eagle1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

my opinion on this is that if you are attempting to learn the open/close ritual then your lodge and only your lodge should be the judge of your proficiency most DI are not going to go againsthe lodge
And then why would GL want to close lodges when everyone is bemoaning number we have or don't have and the losing of brethren each year and not getting young men into the lodge
but I guess some just want to gripe about whatever
but like I said to start this is my opinion and opinions are like ------ eveyone has one

respectfully


----------



## lee c smith jr (Dec 8, 2008)

*Old Teachers*

My observation has been that most all of the teaching, prompting and instruction is delivered by the older brethern. Sure there are a few men under 50 but most seem to be retirement age. I went to visit a lodge for an EA. The Chaplain and the Senior Steward both carried around oxygen bottles. I fell out of lodge for about 8 years once(between 1999 and 2007), when I came back I was astonished at the lack of workmanship that goes into degree work. Heck, it wasn't until I visited Solidarity lodge, a predominantly Phillipino lodge, that I saw it done correctly by a bunch of Brothers that speak with very broken english. The passion that they had amazed me. Now this was just opening and closing and receiving the Grand Master of the Phillipines. The pride that they took completely shadows the goofy attempts to just receive a DDGM in any of the other lodges I have visited. See it ain't easy to become a Mason in the Phillipines, so these brethern really appreciate their position. There are no shorts and tshirts and there is a very low bullcrap threshold. The honor that they feel and the gratitude that can never be expressed, glows in their faces. A little more pride and a little more appreciation for the sacred gift that has been bestowed on a Brother is all I would like to see. Why should anyone be proud of being a Mason when I bring a visitor to lodge and he has to sit thru a bunch of ignorance on the verge of giggling just to open lodge. We are different from college fraternities in many ways but sometimes we can be just as childish. Additionally, how is a requirement for knowledge in Freemasonry leading to a lodges demise?  It should be just the opposite. Maybe we need to have a degree that bestows whatever the hell light you want to fool with, and to heck with the rest. Sorry for the Ire.


----------



## JTM (Dec 9, 2008)

JEbeling said:


> Whoa.. ! I though we were about meeting on the level..? are some at a little higher level then others.. ! are you saying the 70 year olds should just stay home..? because thats whats going to happen.. ! wonder why we have lodges with 100-200 members and can't get 8-9 to show up for a meeting..? thinks its because they don't open and close perfect..? or you think maybe they don't feel welcome...?
> 
> understand brothern these brothern don't HAVE to come to lodge..? in most cases they are just trying to keep some of the older lodges open..? what message have we told them.. ? we don't care .. ! if your not perfect your out of here..? close it..?



no, i'm saying we shouldn't be hassling a lodge that is predominantly 70+.   they have plenty of problems as it is.

i'm a "heart of the law" kind of person, not a "letter of the law."  if the person in charge of enforcing this recommendation #2 sees the aforementioned "70+" lodge and breaks it up because they have a hard time opening, that's not really right... they should use personal judgement and let it slide.

if they see a lodge with people that are just being lazy and don't want to learn the work to open a lodge, then that's where i see recommendation #2 being helpful.


----------



## Joey (Dec 9, 2008)

JTM said:


> no, i'm saying we shouldn't be hassling a lodge that is predominantly 70+.   they have plenty of problems as it is.
> 
> i'm a "heart of the law" kind of person, not a "letter of the law."  if the person in charge of enforcing this recommendation #2 sees the aforementioned "70+" lodge and breaks it up because they have a hard time opening, that's not really right... they should use personal judgement and let it slide.
> 
> if they see a lodge with people that are just being lazy and don't want to learn the work to open a lodge, then that's where i see recommendation #2 being helpful.



I'm with you 110% on this one....


----------



## lee c smith jr (Dec 9, 2008)

*Hardship*

I never intended that a lodge with predominately 70 yr olds should not receive special consideration. I once had a lodge brother who was on oxygen, had a colostomy and was on a walker, who was initiated as an EA,.....FC......MM. We received special dispensation from the Grand Master and it was done eventhough his body wasn't sound. A DDGM who wants to stand in judgement over his lodges and stick to law and rules in the face of compassion and Brotherly love and Instruction, obviously is a bad appointment.


----------



## jwardl (Dec 10, 2008)

Am VERY glad #12 didn't pass -- we don't want to go down that path IMHO.

Not sure what the point of #14 is.

Amusing, the flip-flopping of code-book recognition.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 10, 2008)

I believe number 14 was made to allow a another brother to work in the degree that might otherwise could not, or the master might pick someone with a better specking voice. It would also allow a father, son, or relative to work in the degree.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 10, 2008)

Grand Masterâ€™s Recommendation #2 just brought back [shall] that is the way it was before it changed to [should] I for one believe it is for the good of Masonry as a hole, I know that it will be a problem for some. So do we hart the hole to help a few? I thank not, but some concessions can and should be made.


----------



## rhitland (Dec 10, 2008)

There has been a law similar to this in the past and all was not lost then. All DI's I have meet anyways will walk barefooted at midnight to help a Brother learn open and close. We may lose a ton of Lodges in the coming years but I guarantee not a one will be because this law.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree. I'm going to do everything I can to help the WM's-elect to become certified, but in the end it's up to them. It's funny- for years we've preached to call the DI for help, and last year we made our own official visits plus escorted the DDGM'S on their's, but still nobody calls. I feel like the Maytag repairman sometimes! Trust me- it's not that everybody in the district has the ritual down perfectly- I've listened to them!  ;-)


----------



## david918 (Dec 11, 2008)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I agree. I'm going to do everything I can to help the WM's-elect to become certified, but in the end it's up to them. It's funny- for years we've preached to call the DI for help, and last year we made our own official visits plus escorted the DDGM'S on their's, but still nobody calls. I feel like the Maytag repairman sometimes! Trust me- it's not that everybody in the district has the ritual down perfectly- I've listened to them!  ;-)



But don't most of our lodges here in district 32 have a ritual kinda simular to the masonic one

David Broman
Secy&PM El Campo#918
MC Wharton#621


----------



## lee c smith jr (Dec 11, 2008)

rhitland said:


> There has been a law similar to this in the past and all was not lost then. All DI's I have meet anyways will walk barefooted at midnight to help a Brother learn open and close. We may lose a ton of Lodges in the coming years but I guarantee not a one will be because this law.



Thank you very much for your opinion, I happen to agree.


----------



## JEbeling (Dec 11, 2008)

Well just understand that there was a lot of discussion.. ! this was not very popular among the Non-Committe on Work folks.. ! but the Grand Lodge spoke and its the law of the land.. !


----------



## TexMass (Dec 11, 2008)

I've been told my ritual is very good and much more interesting than that masonic stuff.


----------



## lee c smith jr (Dec 15, 2008)

JTM said:


> no, i'm saying we shouldn't be hassling a lodge that is predominantly 70+.   they have plenty of problems as it is.
> 
> i'm a "heart of the law" kind of person, not a "letter of the law."  if the person in charge of enforcing this recommendation #2 sees the aforementioned "70+" lodge and breaks it up because they have a hard time opening, that's not really right... they should use personal judgement and let it slide.
> 
> if they see a lodge with people that are just being lazy and don't want to learn the work to open a lodge, then that's where i see recommendation #2 being helpful.



Well, where will these 70+ brethern be in 10-15 years. What will they have left behind. Will it be necessary for Grand Lodge to send a commitee to teach all of the ones that are left that don't want to be pushed now? If a lodge cannot leave anymore of a legacy than that, then maybe they need to shut the doors. Last year we almost lost a WM while in office. We may lose our lodge instructor and he's out of commission now. If this attitude continues, Grand Lodge better not outlaw cypher books because that is the only place that will be left to learn from.


----------



## JEbeling (Dec 16, 2008)

Your right.. ! how many will just stay home.. !


----------



## owls84 (Dec 16, 2008)

Man I don't even know where to start. I should start by saying that this is my own opinion and I know that isn't much. I believe the blue lodge should not be cut short. The so called "Fast Track" program that lodges do to get people so they can join the shrine is a problem with these lodges. I believe some of the problems with the blue lodges are a lot of brothers become affiliated with these appendant bodies and totally forget about their blue lodges. At my lodge we have begun a new tradition of building better masons and teaching there is more to Masonry then what is taught in the work. Similar to what is taught in the 2nd and 3rd section of the EA. If Masons are not being taught this, then what separates us from the Rotary Club or the Lions Club? Now I agree that Masonry need to undergo a change but that change is not in what is required at a minimum. LET’S TEACH MASONRY! Since we have begun doing this at my lodge, more members are showing back up, more brothers are looking for affiliation, and our candidates are truly interested in becoming Masons not just another member. Let’s publicize Masonry and get the news out there that we are still here. Now I don’t advocate asking but maybe a simple billboard with square and compasses on it with a website below it. Just enough to spark someone’s interest.  I guess my question is should just lodges survive just because they have a square and compasses on the outside of the door? Or should these lodges have to be able to teach Masonry? When did learning the work become a burden and why would we look at it that way anyways? 

I believe our issue right now is it has become too much of a place where men meet, but not a place where Masons work. Too much of minute reading and paying bills and no learning the meaning behind why we look at certain symbols like we do. I believe once men start learning this and it becomes a life changing ordeal then they will begin talking about it and Masonry will spread like wild fire. Let’s blow the minds of candidates and put degrees on that are truly life changing degrees. Let’s get these EAs where they are just going to work and saying “Man that was the coolest thing I have ever been through. It is so unbelievable.”  I are candidates not supposed be given some knowledge when they are initiated? Should their mind not be opened by our degrees? If we stumble through these and people are laughing and joking how can we change someone’s life or how can someone become moved by our ceremonies? Again, I could go on and on but I just don't think we should water down Masonry just to get membership up so a lodge can keep its doors open because it is "too" hard to learn the work. Masonry takes dedication and if it wasn't for that dedication I don't think we are Masons any longer. 

Again this is just MY opinion and I don't mean to step on peoples toes or to attack anyone but I feel very passionate about this topic. I am not saying we need to shut down these lodges but let’s have standards otherwise why do I feel the way I do when I get to get in my car each time knowing that the emblem on my car or that pin I wear lets others know I belong to an elite fraternity of men. A fraternity where it takes dedication and commitment and not just a signature and a membership fee. Not one that makes me better than the guy next to me but one where we as a whole help make this floating pebble we call Earth a little bit better.


----------



## jwardl (Dec 16, 2008)

Here! Here!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 16, 2008)

Right on Brother Josh!


----------



## JEbeling (Dec 16, 2008)

Well brothern now you understand the discussion at Grand Lodge..? The defending of the Second and Thrid section becomes a life or death battle..? this I don't understand..? the question and answers like we do did not come to pass until 1928..? because as stated at the time it was to easy to become a mason and texas was getting too many so they wanted to make it harder.. ? go back and read the Grand Lodge records of that time and their reasons for the work we have..? Very few Grand Lodges have the work we seem so determine to defend to the death..? The Question has always been "does this make better Masons..?" or are just defending the " I did it so they can do it" attitude..? 

What is the Goal.. ! do we want good men in masonry..? or is it to make them learn as much memory work as possible..? if it makes them better they why do we make the learn the lecture before they can procede to another degree.. wouldn't this just make them better Masons.. ? 

Brothern I have had an A cert for a long time and have taught a few..? there is such a range of how people learn..! some it comes easy others fight it at every practice..? does this make one better then the other..? 

I think its not about how much of the work you learn.. ! its how we apply it .. ! so many lodges have forget about brothery love.. ! meeting on the level..! showing up to funerals of older brothern.. ! taking care of the widows.. ! maybe we need to forget about defending the work and start defending brothern..?


----------



## rhitland (Dec 16, 2008)

The memory work if we want to call it that inculcates all these lessons and the importance of performing them. If it has become memory work to us, then it contanins nothing, no spritual life or Divine guideance, all in all it is meaningless beside the point of proving to other Brothers that you are a Mason which a dues card is fine with me. I for one believe the lesson taught in the degress are brought to life by a Brother and is full of Divine guidance far beyond just the words we memorize. The questions and answers and the quality of them are left to the Lodge so if a Brother has trouble as some do the Lodge knows this and lets him slide to an exstint; as far as open and close we have to have this and knowing how to do it properly I think is so small a task to ask of someone this is a non-issue. You only have to learn your position for that year to be certed it is not hard at all maybe 1 to 2 hours of work if you never heard it. The lesson we are made to memorize become a part of us and how we determine our reaction to the world and its changes and gives us comfort there is a whole legion of Brothers acting in unity with us. I think where the problem comes in is that there are peolple in the world that just walk right past common ground to ther own tin can to holler from and it is up to those Master Mason who know the lesson to apply them at this moment and like creme rise above.


----------



## js4253 (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree with Rhit.  The questions and answers are to teach a new Mason his first lessons.  Basic Masonic symbolism and tenets are explained during the study, however, so many deeper questions arise and prompt a brother to search for more light. Just like he is told in the Master Mason lecture, he will want to search for more light on his own.
Maybe some people are satisfied to just get their ring and sit back.  I enjoy learning the deeper meaning of Masonry.


----------



## owls84 (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree totally. We make a big fuss about learning the work but as Brother Rhit stated, if a man shows the initiative but is unable to learn the work that is what we are looking for. There is more to Masonry than the memory work but are we not supposed to show the EAs, FCs and newly raised MMs how to find the light. I believe the 2nd and 3rd section educates us on some of the meanings of why we do things. It scratches the surface of how to look at things for an alternative meaning. I think one thing that has hurt us as a whole is this is being lost.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 18, 2008)

GM Recommendations number two (2) the JW & SW do not have to be cert.This will give them 2 years to get it down.


----------



## Joey (Dec 18, 2008)

jonesvilletexas said:


> GM Recommendations number two (2) the JW & SW do not have to be cert.This will give them 2 years to get it down.



But, what happens to someone in my position? I was Senior Warden until the death of our Master at the end of September.


----------



## js4253 (Dec 18, 2008)

Joey said:


> But, what happens to someone in my position? I was Senior Warden until the death of our Master at the end of September.



Joey,
You just lucked out!!!!  You now have seven months to work on it.  Probably the best practice you could have.  Sink or swim. Right?


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Dec 19, 2008)

Brother Joey,
 I am a DI, and I have never failed a brother who gives his all to learning the opening and closing ritual.
 Last year the lodges in my district that had all three of their principal officers certified scored much better during the reception of the DDGM then the lodges that did not. I offer this as proof that the certification process is beneficial to the lodges. 
 As for the small lodges with older brothers, well I have found that it is usually the older brothers who are doing the teaching. I do not see this requirement as being detrimental to these lodges.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree brother Harris.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Dec 19, 2008)

Brother Joey,
 I believe your fears are unfounded. Back before around 1999, all three of the principal officers had to be certified. Lodges were still able to fill their positions. I have found that most of the guys who are in their 70s or 80 do a fairly good job of opening and closing the lodges. The ones who seem to be having the most problems are those raised after the year 2000 or at least those who might have been raised earlier, but for whatever reason did not get active in the lodge line until the last several years.


----------



## rhitland (Dec 19, 2008)

To me this resolution to be certified is a little embarrassing for us as Masons, a little slap to the face or wake up call better yet and we should as Masons hear the call the Grand Lodge is putting out to us and step up to the plate and learn the ritual so this law is no longer needed. Open and close is basic stuff and so crucial to peace and harmony in the lodge, it is really the crawl part in Masonry and you cannot walk before you crawl.


----------



## JEbeling (Dec 19, 2008)

have we become a club run by the committe on work and the other ricturalist...? or are we a lodge of masons...? where we meet upon the level...? wonder what the masons like Sam Houston and other would think of what we have become...?


----------



## caeservi (Dec 21, 2008)

JEbeling,
so what precisely do you think we should be?  In previous posts you seem to imply that you think too much emphasis is placed on the ritual.  What do you mean by "more to being a mason" and "or are we a lodge of masons"? what is the fraternity to you?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 21, 2008)

May I speak on this subject?
For one that is me! I was thought that and still to this day (We take men and make them better men) right! Well if we become like a lot of well meaning brothers and reduce this great fraternity to a group of men just paying dues and having fun, that is all we will be. 
If not for the ritual and the committee on work keeping it right then if becomes just so much talk, the ritual is the lessons that make us better men, or have I missed something.


----------



## JEbeling (Dec 21, 2008)

well didn't mean to step on anyones toes.. ! its was just a question..? 

I have known a lot of Masons who never came back to lodge after they turn in their Master's work..? pay they due's every year and are very proud to be Masons'... ! will help every time the lodge has some project to raise money.. ! there are a bunch in my lodge who I can think of who live a moral life and will tell you being a Mason is very good.. ! 

the question does this make them less of a Mason..? did they learn the lesson in Masonary...?


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Dec 22, 2008)

I believe that you are missing the point. Then requirement to open and close all of the lodges is not directed or pionted towards the brethren who do not choose to get into the line and work towards becoming the Master of a Lodge. There will always be ritualist and there will always be brethren who choose to support the fraternity in another way. Both sides are right in their own way ,as it takes all of us to take our fraternity to the next generation.


----------



## JEbeling (Dec 22, 2008)

Now you have my point.. ! Both sides are right.. ! Brethren are different.. ! one group shouldn't exclude another group just because they can.. ?


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Dec 22, 2008)

I do agree with your concept. I fail to see where there was any exclusion by either group or camp.  I have been a Master mason since 1977 and earned my Certificte in the Esetoric work of the Grand Lodge of Texas that same year. I have never considered myself a better mason than any other brother. I have encountered many brothers down through the years that have told me they were simply card carriers. I have always replied that their contribution to the craft was no less than my own. It takes all of us working in whatever capacity which best suits us, to perpetuate our fraternity.
 Simply stated, the new law is not to make any brother feel less of a Mason than another. It is simply a law change ,that reasonably assures each of us that the brethren who place themselves in a position to assume the ultimate leadership of our lodges are proficient in handeling the opening and closing ritual of the lodges.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Dec 22, 2008)

Well said Brother Berry.


----------



## LRG (Dec 22, 2008)

Both sides of the square have good points but the law has been set. I think it is needed to make sure that things are done correct.

A big WOW goes out to J Ebeling ( he has tiled the Grand Lodge doors for 27 straight years ) a many resolutions you have heard and seen passed and failed- i bet


----------



## Joey (Dec 22, 2008)

js4253 said:


> Joey,
> You just lucked out!!!!  You now have seven months to work on it.  Probably the best practice you could have.  Sink or swim. Right?





Gerald.Harris said:


> Brother Joey,
> I am a DI, and I have never failed a brother who gives his all to learning the opening and closing ritual.
> Last year the lodges in my district that had all three of their principal officers certified scored much better during the reception of the DDGM then the lodges that did not. I offer this as proof that the certification process is beneficial to the lodges.
> As for the small lodges with older brothers, well I have found that it is usually the older brothers who are doing the teaching. I do not see this requirement as being detrimental to these lodges.



Thank you both...... I am sure that I will not have a problem at all with it.


----------



## Joey (Dec 22, 2008)

I know that my with my Brothers help I will become very proficient in the opening and closing on all four lodges.


----------



## JEbeling (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks LRG.. ! wish you and yours a merry christmas.. ! 

Its kinda of a job nobody else wanted.. ! but I have been blessed to have known a bunch of very fine grand lodge officers.. ! there is a lot of fine people who care a lot about masonary.. ! the lawyers who work to keep us legal.. ! and other people who give up their time.. that would be worth thousands of dollars.. just because the love the craft.. !


----------



## LRG (Dec 23, 2008)

A merry CHRISTmas to you and yours

You very right about all the legal help and dedication. All for free.

True to the brotherhood


----------

